# Montserrat Mountain Chicken Frogs in Danger.



## Jerseylotte (Apr 19, 2008)

Terrible times and a worrying future for one of the worlds largest frog species, lets hope we can save them yet!?!


Deadly amphibian disease suspected in Montserrat | Durrell Wildlife Conservation Trust

Critically endangered “Mountain chicken” frog last haven invaded by deadly Chytrid fungus


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

intersting, recently there was an article posted here that they were being eaten by the locals and that is why they were being eradicated.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

I also saw a show on amphibians a while back saying what Julio mentioned but that there is also a group of people transporting a population of Mountain Chciken to an isolated island near by. They are hoping that chytrid doesn't find its way there so the frogs can replenish their populations


----------



## Jerseylotte (Apr 19, 2008)

Were the articles on Monserratian or Dominican Mountain Chickens? 

Lotte***


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

I believ the show I saw was about the Montserrat Mountain Chickens


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

yes they were, i will see what i can find.


----------



## Jerseylotte (Apr 19, 2008)

Not a new video but good all the same;

VIDEO: "Mountain Chicken" Frog at Risk

GG is in it


----------

